# Driveshaft - Cardan Shaft - Prop Shaft Rebuild



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

Found this on ebay but depending how long the link stays active I'm also cutting and pasting the listing below. Basically this company re-manufactures driveshafts and takes your core back in return. There is no cost in this listing but you can certainly call the phone number and ask. IF this company proves to offer reasonable solution to this common failure of the center driveshaft bearing this should be listed in FAQ.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
*This Driveshaft fits a 2004 and 2005 Volkswagen Touareg. Both 6 and 8 cylinders. It has been completely rebuilt, computer balanced and ready for installation. Comes with flex disc and 6 month warranty. We must get a core which is the old drivehshaft. There is an additional fee of a hundred dollars that you will be charged and that will be returned to you once we receive your core. If you have any questions feel free to call Mike or Eric at 1-800-733-0215.*


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Someone should have capitalized on this a long time ago. Great idea.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Driveshaft - Cardan Shaft - Prop Shaft Rebuild (V10)*

$1.00 Reserve not met. Without knowing what the actual cost is, this isn't any great deal yet. Also have to look up the part numbers for the V6 and V8 models Not sure they are actually the same. I thought they were different lengths. 
EDIT: The V6 and V8 do use the same length unit. The R5 and V10 use a shorter unit. Which leaves me to wonder whether we have had any reports of these failing with R5 and V10 engine Touaregs???


_Modified by spockcat at 5:25 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Driveshaft - Cardan Shaft - Prop Shaft Rebuild (spockcat)*

I sent them an email. This is the reply
we do have a reserve. will take 650.00 for the driveshaft. we will pay for shipping both to you and to get the old driveshaft back to us.
Colorado drive shaft charges $500 incl a $50 core and pays shipping so net cost was $450.
Sounds like this company needs to be beat down on price some


----------



## dieselegg (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Driveshaft - Cardan Shaft - Prop Shaft Rebuild (spockcat)*

That's a good question, Spock. Anyone out there with a v10 that's had a broken shaft? Might ease the feeling of impending doom. Cheers!


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Driveshaft - Cardan Shaft - Prop Shaft Rebuild (dieselegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselegg* »_That's a good question, Spock. Anyone out there with a v10 that's had a broken shaft? Might ease the feeling of impending doom. Cheers!









Mine went bad and was replaced under extended warranty at ~80K miles or so.


----------



## dieselegg (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Driveshaft - Cardan Shaft - Prop Shaft Rebuild (leebo)*

Rats!! Here comes that feeling again. Thanks for the info. Cheers!


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

my v10 has about 87k on the clock and my driveshaft just took a dump on me...it's currently getting replaced under extended warranty also...


----------



## Treggone (Jun 18, 2005)

How do you know when the driveshaft goes bad, mine makes noise while driving but I think that the noise is from the tires.


----------



## Turtle2 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: (Treggone)*

The failure of the prop shaft is unmistakable... clunking noise above 20mph. Mine lost it on the freeway and it sounded like I had a blow-out but with heavy vibration underneath.


----------



## sorina (Jul 16, 2009)

i can help fixing cardan
in romania 400 euro


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (sorina)*

Here's what looks like a center support bearing on euro ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/PALIER-de-...%3A50


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_Here's what looks like a center support bearing on euro ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/PALIER-de-...%3A50 

Seems pretty expensive for what it is. I would expect a bearing like that to be under $100. Most of the work would be disassembling the drive shaft, reassembly and balancing.
This would be more like it: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TRANSIT-...10001


_Modified by spockcat at 5:25 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Long time no post.. also long time no TReg issues :-|*

So it seems like my drive shaft died too... Starting rumbling pretty bad on the freeway and does so at speeds above 10mph.. 
A few q's... 
1. How bad is it to keep driving the car until I sort out how to replace it?
2. Isn't it odd that this happened at 59400k miles and just a tad over 5 years in ownership?
Anyone have experience with this? has VWUS been helpful?
Thx...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Long time no post.. also long time no TReg issues :-| (Uriah)*

Uri,
Are you sure that isn't brake dust buildup on your front wheels?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Update: just another prop shaft failure...*

Prop shaft getting ready to fail again, 127K miles.


----------



## Brecken (Sep 4, 2001)

+1 for Colorado Drive Shaft. I used them on my old 04 V6.Went out on the fwy at around the 75K mark. Dealer wanted 1800us or something like that to fix. I took it to a local euro garage, they repressed the centerbearing and reinstalled it. did NOT work. They said they balanced it and everything but upon further research, the entire thing needs to be replaced. Got my shaft shipped out, replaced it in my driveway in about 5 hours. Im somewhat mechanically inclined, but seriously this was an EASY job. And the tool needed is at autozone/pepboys. Its like a 12pt driver or something. Anyway, saved myself some major money doing it myself.


----------

